#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [閒聊] Facebook開心農場-狼版活動區

## Red.K熾仔

沒玩過Facebook但是只要有看電視的，應該也有聽過鬧得沸揚揚
的開心農場吧



這是一款最近才報出很多上班族都在迷這玩意，而讓老闆訂出上班
上Facebook則非死不可的網頁遊戲，是一種藉由扮演農場主人來交
友的平台，不只可以耕種作物，還可以跑去別人的農場幫忙或是偷
東西

不過這個遊戲是越多友人越有樂趣的，有玩的狼版的獸友不妨在這
邊分享一下遊戲心得，可以的話留下自己的姓名，一起遊樂農場也
不錯～

我先留我自己的，我的姓名設定為熾仔
主動邀請者皆歡迎- -ˊ

如果你還不懂怎麼加入，點下面的資訊補充點知識吧

台灣Facebook註冊頁
http://apps.facebook.com/farmgame_tw/

開心農場進入方式說明
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/fred5603-...v=-1&next=7988

開心農場的直接連結
http://apps.facebook.com/farmgame_tw/index.php[/hide]

----------


## 野

哇~這一定要的阿

每天都可以聽到~
我偷了你的菜~妳的牛奶雞蛋
我放妳草~
拿蟲餵妳的雞(?????)



留我的~~~~

盧小野
歡迎讓我偷(?)

----------


## 沉默之狼

這是忽然間串紅的遊戲耶XD
人越多越好玩也越累的遊戲XD|||

某狼也有玩~
基本上只要你偷我的我就會偷你的XD?
歡迎洗劫(不對

某狼名    
*Lo Wolf*

----------


## 翔狗

滿不錯的互動式網頁遊戲XD"
打發時間真的很棒~
不過建議要玩的各位，別去買農民幣...
因為常常聽到有人花錢了拿不到農民幣....

ID : 王翔狗

歡迎大家~ 不過請說明來歷喔^^"

----------


## 和風小狼

小狼也有玩說=3=
但是小狼用的是本名所以不方便透露
想知道的獸友請即時通密我=3=
不然就用狼版信箱問吧~
不過這樣好像有點麻煩=3=...........

----------


## 野

宿網比較沒有登不進去的問題~
但是家裡的就比較會
之前都卡在餐城都不讓我進去討厭!

我只知道
某堂課某野作為老師的小幫手操控PPT
趁老師背對螢幕認真講課，學生認真看著投影螢幕之時

就看到有野很囂張的在偷同學們的菜(燦笑
用投影機。(爽的是這個

被害者馬上瞪我(抖

----------


## Red.K熾仔

唔呼呼,我偷偷的收成了別人的花生了

真是罪過~~(跑)

----------


## 野

> 唔呼呼,我偷偷的收成了別人的花生了
> 
> 真是罪過~~(跑)


=A=!
我的!(巴

不過沒看到真的忘記要收= =
欸~不公平 我排名那麼前面 每次必點到 
XP~

----------


## 翔狗

> =A=!
> 我的!(巴
> 
> 不過沒看到真的忘記要收= =
> 欸~不公平 我排名那麼前面 每次必點到 
> XP~


XD 我也常常都是看到提示有人偷東西才想到~
開心農場~ 開心就好了啦XD~~~

PS. 算時間才是王道 (被打

----------


## 劍痞

「──小野，你的Farm Ville是死哪去啦！」（！

「嘖，改天我要在這推廣Farm VilLe，
「──那才是真正的做農場的主人！」

「附註──開心農場的ID是：董劍痞。」

----------


## 佛烈克斯

佛佛佛佛烈克斯!!!(被打)
只有一個佛啦=w=

菜菜菜菜菜(?)

----------


## 納貝留斯

農場算什麼，水族箱才是真正的偷很大！
ps：我不是偷，我是收一點飼料費、被劍魚刺傷的醫藥費，順便幫蝸牛檢東西wwwww

真正要玩農場的話建議FV。

要加的話狼版的個人資料可以找到msn。


順便來我家餐廳掃廁所（拖

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 農場算什麼，水族箱才是真正的偷很大！
> ps：我不是偷，我是收一點飼料費、被劍魚刺傷的醫藥費，順便幫蝸牛檢東西wwwww
> 
> 真正要玩農場的話建議FV。
> 
> 要加的話狼版的個人資料可以找到msn。
> 
> 
> 順便來我家餐廳掃廁所（拖


除了農場還有~ 寵物.餐廳 

最近剛玩 嫩死了 

id:旅恩旅恩

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

ID:寒楓獵犬
農場都沒有很認真的在故～
都在玩餐廳～(餐廳好玩呢～)

----------


## 上官犬良

姆姆姆......留一下

ID:龐犬良

忙碌大二實在沒時間玩阿野記得幫我餵魚幫我澆水(靠

----------


## 洛思緹

被同學慫恿去玩XD!

ID:李孟倫(好像把在下的本名說出來了?)(爆

歡迎讓在下偷

----------


## 夜狼

各位獸友們，大家有沒有玩face book咧？

如果有玩可以家小獸我呀！！

是軒轅晴呀！

原本想打軒轅夜的= =

可是好像怪怪的= =

就只好改用晴拉= =

wolf6209@yafoo.com.tw

歡迎大家加我，好讓我多偷些菜回家啦！！〈被毆ing~~

----------


## 佛烈克斯

盡在不言中

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 盡在不言中







在學校 一下課就玩開心農場XD

話說 農民幣到底要怎獲得?

魅力值有什麼用處嗎

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 翔狗

> [img]
> 
> 話說 農民幣到底要怎獲得?
> 
> 魅力值有什麼用處嗎


農幣 可以花錢 也可以拿免費~
免費的要掛代理伺服器，很麻煩~ 而且問卷做完了也不一定拿的到~ 要看運氣~~

魅力可以減少商店買東西所花的金幣~
魅力要高才會比較明顯

----------


## 田s董

這我也有在玩呢=ˇ=
等級不壞喔XD

----------


## fwiflof

真是到處都有啊.......
幽也有在隨便玩.......
id:darkwolf
大家來偷吧。
幽應該是不會知道的(一禮拜上一次當然不可能)
幽就擅自把大家加進去了(目前是一無所有)

----------


## 諾藍

感謝大家的關懷與照顧~...

在此向大家道安~...

小弟ID : 諾藍

歡迎加朋友讓我偷菜~...

你們想偷到我的菜的機率是...

10%~...

絕對沒有狗狗的~...

歡迎大家來試試看~...

另外...

如須更改ID請看這邊...

步驟如下 : 

找到右上角你名稱的旁邊>按下設定>選擇帳號設定>姓名---更改>按下後即可變更

所以本來是打本名的獸友們想改ID的話可以這樣改~...

以上...

偷菜去~...

----------


## o哈士奇o

囧.....

就在中午左右
肥料價格做了部分調漲

灰肥 $250  
藍肥 $2500
紅肥 $10000

不能再用6小時快速洗美粒果囉

討論區整個罵翻天哩~~.

----------


## 翔狗

> 囧.....
> 
> 就在中午左右
> 肥料價格做了部分調漲
> 
> 灰肥 $250  
> 藍肥 $2500
> 紅肥 $10000
> 
> ...


說真的，那些人有啥資格去罵?
洗錢本來就是不對的!!
還在那邊嗆..... 白痴

我覺得問題是出在官方處理的方式，
這樣會讓一些只是怕菜被偷才用化肥的人沒得用而已~

----------


## 夜陌客

嘿嘿嘿!!
我會去你家偷菜喔!!
(開心農場有86%都是台灣玩家喔!!)


我的ID:黑隱者

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

ID:白狼佐龍

除了農場~還有一個動物樂園

只是往後會不會有其他就不知道嚕

偷菜請偷輕一點@@"

帳號：white_wolf_assisting_dragon@hotmail.com

分支帳號：Balto_1925@yahoo.com.tw

上面兩支信箱加了都慣用

一個帳號可以透過n個信向帳號登入~不過要認證一些東西~在設定帳號那邊就可以調整!!

可刪可換之類等等.....

----------


## 聖之神翼

開心農場??餐廳??好玩嗎??好像不錯!!
我也來加入吧!!兩種都玩!!
我的ID是...[神之聖翼]
樓上的各為大大們我都有++(太多相似名子的就+我吧!!因為我不知道哪個是你!!)
我的頭像是有佩帶劍的藍色小狗～很容易察覺!!

是剛玩的新手!!!不要欺負我喔!!XD
我不會太缺德的!!請放心!!XD

----------


## 嵐霖

ID:田明學  本名~~我才不怕呢XD
               反正很多人同名~~可是好像沒人跟我同名.姓= =
玩的還不少，
有農場.動物.水族.餐廳*2
歡迎來偷我的~我才懶的去偷別人的XD

----------


## 聖之神翼

天天到熾仔家丟蟲種草～真的不錯玩呢～

看著獸友們的農作物一天天的長大!!
令我感到無限欣慰!!XD

多虧了大家～現在我越玩越多了!!


現在有玩的遊戲!!

    [樓一幢]
[開心農場]
[我的餐廳]
[Country Story]
[義氣仔女Online]
[Animal Paradise]

----------


## CHIBOBO

最近因為我哥的"慫恿"下
開始迷上了非死不可=w=

也歡迎各位加我喔~
打CHIBO看到綠色龍就是我啦~XD

(PS:餐廳真的很好玩X3)

----------

